# Macro Photos: Post A Clean Shot...



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Just for the hell of it. Fire up that macro mode on your camera, turn your flash off, and post your cleanest shot. Bonus: don't tell us what it is, best mystery shot takes the prize. No body parts, please!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*Desert Critter*

at Whitford Canyon, part of the AZ Trail east of Phoenix


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*Easter Morning Feast*

Noticed the feasting going on when the Easter Bunny was hiding eggs. 

mc


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Animal, vegetable or mineral?*


----------



## mtnbikerdude87 (Dec 19, 2003)

Death Valley - Yellow Flower


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*the answer is*

animal


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Ft Hood cactus


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

here's a weird one


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

jonlong said:


> here's a weird one


Kids cereal?


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Home made candy thingy?? 

Heres one.. Just took it then for the sake of it...


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*not a super macro*

but kinda nice


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

jonlong said:


> here's a weird one


That looks magically delicious.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

bzzzzt


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Not quite as macro as some...*

brand new macro...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll play


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

jonlong said:


> here's a weird one


Nothing weird about the crud left back in a box of LUCKY CHARMS


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> Kids cereal?


Lucky Charms. Looks like some moisture got into the box, and some of the "shake" at the bottom of the bag clumped together with those nasty marshmallows...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Wherewolf said:


>


Man WW that's a really nice Macro, did you shoot it? Fantastic shot of a sea horse, can't remember which species it is though.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well here's a couple I have easy to hand (off my site) , will have to dig around to get my hands on the really interesting stuff that's hard to figure out what it is. All are under 1cm in size.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

One of my favorite pics of my youngest after riding his bike out in the rain!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

those seahorses are the coolest creatures!! talk about a great evolutionary disguise.

rt


----------



## Deanoldo (Dec 30, 2003)

Hopefully this works......


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

radair said:


> bzzzzt


Talk about hanging on by a thread!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Yes*



LyNx said:


> Man WW that's a really nice Macro, did you shoot it? Fantastic shot of a sea horse, can't remember which species it is though.


Shot at Monterey Bay Aquarium. No flashes were allowed so I had to hand hold and use ISO 1600. Therefore a bit noisy.
I have perhaps 100's of macros on my photos site.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice jelly fungus.


----------



## trailrash (Jan 7, 2005)

Wherewolf...that's a nice site you have. If I ever do any wetland delineations or T&E surveys out in your neck of the woods, do you mind if I use your site as a source for any unidentifiable plants I might come across?


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

My front yard


----------



## 12XU (Apr 20, 2004)

*bee.*










taken last summer.


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't have any bike macros available here at work, so these will have to do for now.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

*a few scratches*










Not as clean as I'd like...I blame it on the camera!


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry for big res


----------



## mugg (Jan 1, 2004)

*Fun with macro...*

Not exactly mountain bike related but you can find these things while out on a ride.


----------



## Hardtail in Georgia (Dec 19, 2003)

Here's a recent shot.










Tucker


----------



## <narlus> (Dec 20, 2003)

not extremely close range, but hey - it's a macro shot.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Yikes! Title that one, "the last straw."

Kathy :^)


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*yup*

mine...but its obvious...










btw guys, dont resize em for the server, just host em!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Wudizit?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Witch's Butter!


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Wheeeee!! Success. Try an udder.










Kn.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't know if this'll work, but here goes ...










Kn.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Weird ... my posts appeared in the opposite order I made 'em.

Kn.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Wudizit?


Godda be a Quick Nut


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

*macro bling*


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Without looking at any of the responses I know what it is. You dug that out of the bottom of the Lucky Charms box!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

That's simple.......




Waterbottle.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Bottom of a brand new, never been ridden, bright red Knolly V-Tach!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*I wanna play*

<img src=https://student.fortlewis.edu/MWMAGES/picture-024.jpg>

Ahhh... it looked better before I downsized it to something manageable.

I bet this thread kills the server.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Wudizit 2?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Wudizit 2?


Something that does not belong on a singlespeed bike??


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

...and I just cleaned it.


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Wudizit?


It's a QR knob


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

What are the chances?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Nate ID-ed it exactly


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

TR said:


> Something that does not belong on a singlespeed bike??


True.


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

george


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Hmmm, where to start? I'll be greedy and do three postings; one with random macro shots, another with bike-oriented ones, and a third with the Magic Mystery Macro.

All black and white shots were taken with a Nikon FM-10, using close-up filters. The sepia and colour photos were done on my Canon A60.

Here are the general ones. Let's start with some another bug:










I won't give these away, but they're not too hard to figure out.



















How about some ice?










Mmmm, chicken.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

*Numero dos*

Here are the bike ones.

First off, the most critical part for working on a bike:










Some parts:





































Don't lose these!










Resting:


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

*El fin*

Any guesses?


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Make this a sticky


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

that is ( If I can remember from my days as a shop rat for 15 years) is I believe a Malliard tool for removal of gear cluster on that silly French stuff.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

*my two bits*


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

A non bike related one this time:


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow.

Apparently many people don't understand the term "macro."

In that spirit, here's a cool macro:


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

I'll play


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

jkish said:


> ...and I just cleaned it.


Is that a pic of too much lube?


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

This macro is a s near to the subject as I felt I could safely get


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Close enough! Malliard Helicomatic lockring tool. I have it on my key chain.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Loudpawlz said:


> Make this a sticky


 I know what that is it is a hawker that someone spit out while riding.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

My turn. I've got a few:


----------



## greentounge (Feb 1, 2004)

*the great divide*

didnt think this would ever happen


----------



## mtb-rob (Mar 13, 2005)

*I felt really bad using duck sauce on this....*

... but he was soo tasty.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Godda be a Quick Nut


 Yep....Love those things.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

ill play! some great pics here people. hmm- wonder what photo-john is going to post- surely something to out do all of us


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

why would you want to lug that around? I remember we were selling Peugeot and they came with every bike that had that hub. Loads of them floating around for years.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

GirchyGirchy said:


> El fin... Any guesses?


Burrrrrrrrppppp!

Nope, not the shlitist... *hic*

(hey pal, does'is weel look tru to You?!?)


----------



## Norco (Mar 15, 2005)

*Animal!...*



Wherewolf said:


>


....it's either the Green or Leafy Sea Dragon, (I don't know how to tell the difference)..but awesome pic, anyway.


----------



## Norco (Mar 15, 2005)

*LOL, I've seen those before*



jonlong said:


> here's a weird one


lump from the bottom of a box of Lucky Charms...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

yetisurly said:


> why would you want to lug that around? I remember we were selling Peugeot and they came with every bike that had that hub. Loads of them floating around for years.


More useful than you would think. Bottle opener, paint can opener, general pry tool. It is one of the thick ones.


----------



## trexnfx (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good stuff . . .*

I've got one during a ride . . .

and one _post_ ride . . .

T-Rex


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

this is one of my favorite post...nice pics guys


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

with muddy water


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Burrrrrrrrppppp!
> 
> Nope, not the shlitist... *hic*
> 
> (hey pal, does'is weel look tru to You?!?)


Was that a guess? If yes, are you guessing it's beer?

If so, then you're _so _ not even close.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

mtb-rob said:


> ... but he was soo tasty.


Anybody else have any pictures of chicken that look like animals? So far we have rob's duck and my mole.


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

head bobbin like helll yaaa


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*Resisting the urge...*

I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.
I will not post gooey injury macro photos on MTBR.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

greentounge said:


> didnt think this would ever happen


Fisher Cake or Klein Adept Swingarm???


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Push.*

Down.


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

*Authentic Bdot.*

Zinggggg


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

*Little man in the boat...*

Greasy finger.


----------



## OGDHr (Jan 13, 2004)

*my macro shots*


----------



## OGDHr (Jan 13, 2004)

*couldn't help myself*

Wendy's Chili anyone?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

'nutter one


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I want to say that it might be Lake Tahoe, but I'm not sure.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Hey, NO BODY PARTS!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Just for the hell of it. Fire up that macro mode on your camera, turn your flash off, and post your cleanest shot. Bonus: don't tell us what it is, best mystery shot takes the prize. No body parts, please!


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Master Shake said:


> Little man in the boat...


Hey! Uh... Oh, ok, nevermind. I thought he wrote "_little man in the canoe_"...


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Hey! Uh... Oh, ok, nevermind. I thought he wrote "_little man in the canoe_"...


 ...(gasp!) that would be obscene!


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

GirchyGirchy said:


> are you guessing it's beer?


You're saying that's _not_ the bottom of your empty glass of brandy?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*True, but...*



Pete said:


> Wow.
> 
> Apparently many people don't understand the term "macro."


 
... that's what they call it in the camera's instruction manual.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*X-rated*


----------



## col200 (Apr 20, 2004)

*got it*



GirchyGirchy said:


> Any guesses?


light bulb!


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*taken on a recent hike*

Big Basin, CA on the way to berry creek falls


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Polytrichum and Peltigera?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Pete said:


> Wow.
> 
> Apparently many people don't understand the term "macro."
> 
> In that spirit, here's a cool macro:


Since "many" of us don't understand what macro really means please enlighten us, I know I sure would be interested in hearing your discription. Personally I think anything that's life size or above (2X life etc) is macro - this is as rendered on the film, not the print/enlargement. I'd even say 1/2 life size works.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Macrophotography.org says*

Macrophotography.org says "Photographing objects at extreme closeups with magnification ratios ranging from about 1:1 to about 10:1". But I've posted things at less magnification taken with my macro lens.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Speedub.Nate said:


> You're saying that's _not_ the bottom of your empty glass of brandy?


Yes, that's what I'm saying - no brandy glass there.

BTW, what brandy? I don't think I've ever even tried brandy!



col200 said:


> light bulb!


Nope again!


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

GirchyGirchy said:


> no brandy glass there.


Ok, one last shot:

Elements of that photo are the carpet, wheel spokes, and presumably the hub shell from the first photo. _What_ they're shot through (if it's not the glass from the first photo) -- well, spill it...


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

*Dust on the Dingle*

in 3DViolet, of course.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Not really a macro, but why not.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

not too mysterious


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

*A spider I found while riding*

up at a local trail by mi casa


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*Leafy Sea Dragon*

Phycodurus eques

Very nice pic.

CA -


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Ok, one last shot:
> 
> Elements of that photo are the carpet, wheel spokes, and presumably the hub shell from the first photo. _What_ they're shot through (if it's not the glass from the first photo) -- well, spill it...


It has nothing to do with the first photo, actually. That one was taken later while cleaning up that wheelset and drinking some Delerium Noel.

Do I get the prize if I spill the beans?

Here's another from the same series, maybe it'll help a bit:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

*Helichromatic tool*



shiggy said:


> Wudizit 2?


Helichromatic tool
What do I win?


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Schilke*

The horn


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

*Oooops.*

Shoulda looked at page two first. Brent = Loser.


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

jorgemonkey said:


> up at a local trail by mi casa


 Aaaaaaaaaaaaah! I just peed myself a little.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

OGDHr said:


> Wendy's Chili anyone?


What's that supposed to mean? Is that your dead aunt's finger?

(Sorry, couldn't help it... just staying topical.)


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2004)

It's about time we got some ***** action happening.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Reptillian American


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

A few more:


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Colonoscopy's are not allowed girchy


----------



## rob (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Rob, no body parts! That's disgusting.

And Guital2, that's not a colonoscopy, lol.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

What fork is that - is it the Pace in your signature? Nice machine work.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

GirchyGirchy said:


> What fork is that - is it the Pace in your signature? Nice machine work.


Hi

Yeah its my Pace...I still think it looks dead cool even after nearly 4 years of owning it.

Stu


----------



## AZDirtGurl (Feb 15, 2005)

Wherewolf said:


>


Sea Dragon? Those are beautiful creatures!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Some fun with kitchen items:


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*One more*


----------



## HellMuttCracker (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

*Tried to get closer...*

...but kept getting the camera stuck in the spokes!


----------



## OSU-Truck (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## OSU-Truck (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, I almost hate to jump in with the quality of stuff here.... maybe thistle do.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

A little late to the game... but here's my entry


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Click it.


----------



## LtL-DvL (Jan 27, 2004)

Not to hard to figure what these are.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Just one more hubshot. Please!*

I finally found it. Even if there are already ten of them posted here.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*Todays Thrift store find*

The rest of the bike can be seen in this thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=260229#post260229










I really like this hub design. It just looks cool and strong and light (ish) all at the same time.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Here's mine*

I haven't had the time to look through every post, so I hope this isn't a duplicate. The shot was taken tonight with my Nikon CoolPix 3200. I took a dozen shots, and this is the ONLY one that wasn't completely out of focus. I have a reputation for not being able to hold the camera still.

This one's bike related, and should be easy to identify.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

my addition


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Speedub, have I won the prize yet? Can I reveal the mystery photo?


----------



## TerpRider (May 11, 2004)

*post-ride shot from today*

retaining washer and retaining ring for push rod in hayes brake lever.

They didn't "retain" when the lever bent the wrong way and the ball at the end of the push rod pulled right through them.


----------



## JDO (Nov 18, 2004)

My two cents:


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Hey Speedub, have I won the prize yet? Can I reveal the mystery photo?


Yeah, you'd better spill the beans before this thread drifts away.

Oh, and I already drank the prize. Sorry.


----------



## AFViper (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is my seat, very comfortable.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

Some of my pets...
Leopard Geckos. I breed 'em!


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

nm nm nm


----------



## xray_ed (Oct 9, 2004)

*Can you guess this one?*

What do ya think?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

a couple of my efforts.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*amasa back*

Moab utah last week


----------



## Reek (Feb 19, 2004)

*My guess: close up of a part of your bike.*



xray_ed said:


> What do ya think?


That's a tough one. Is it the front part of a swing arm? Or a shot of the left front bumper from a 1964 Buick Electra 225.

REEK


----------



## turdferguson79 (Oct 15, 2004)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Hey Speedub, have I won the prize yet? Can I reveal the mystery photo?


Is it a copper pipe?


----------



## AdroitBreaker (Jan 27, 2004)

*This actually came from a bike...*

any guesses?


----------



## tubadude (Jun 24, 2004)

Here are a couple for ya


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

AdroitBreaker said:


> any guesses?


Stan's booger!


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Yeah, you'd better spill the beans before this thread drifts away.
> 
> Oh, and I already drank the prize. Sorry.


turdferguson79 got somewhat close, but not perfect...he gets the almost-there prize.

It's a photo of my Titec Enduro XC flat bars. I put a 300W light bulb on one open end, and my camera on the other. It took a lot of setting up with the tripod to get it all right. I've been meaning to post them for a while, but never got around to it.


----------



## turdferguson79 (Oct 15, 2004)

GirchyGirchy said:


> turdferguson79 got somewhat close, but not perfect...he gets the almost-there prize.
> 
> It's a photo of my Titec Enduro XC flat bars. I put a 300W light bulb on one open end, and my camera on the other. It took a lot of setting up with the tripod to get it all right. I've been meaning to post them for a while, but never got around to it.


Woo hoo! Does that mean I almost get a cookie?


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

turdferguson79 said:


> Woo hoo! Does that mean I almost get a cookie?


Sure....I'll send you some crumbs!


----------



## AdroitBreaker (Jan 27, 2004)

*You got it*



GirchyGirchy said:


> Stan's booger!


without too much trouble.

It only took a week to make one a little bigger than a golf ball!


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Here is one I took with my very first digital
just a cheap piece of crap I now use for moutian biking instead of taking the chance of breaking my Sony Cibershot in a crash


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

AdroitBreaker said:


> without too much trouble.
> 
> It only took a week to make one a little bigger than a golf ball!


Someone had a thread a while back on their Stan's Booger...it was about as big as a baseball. I saved the picture somewhere, it was quite frightening....kinda like a bald tribble or something.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i have a canon 300d camera.....and would love to buy a macro lens. what do you guys recommend?? i like the looks of the sigma 105mm 2.8....but it's pretty expensive...


----------



## mtnbkr0101 (Jul 27, 2005)

mugg fantastic shots


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

jgsatl said:


> i have a canon 300d camera.....and would love to buy a macro lens. what do you guys recommend?? i like the looks of the sigma 105mm 2.8....but it's pretty expensive...


I have no idea, but thanks for dragging up this old post. I've really enjoyed scrolling through it again.

In fact I think I'm going to go hunting for some of my other all time favorite threads from years gone by. It's been slow around here.

PS: try photoreview.com


----------



## germ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Best bike macro I have:


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Couple of shots... only one that is hard to distinguish.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM*

Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM. Great lens!


----------



## germ (Aug 10, 2006)

I use the Sigma 105 2.8 on my 30D. Manual focus is the way to go...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

SkullCrack said:


>


Gorgeous, looks like a light show.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

nice to see this thread again


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Is this National Bump a Thread Day? Good threads but there sure are a lot of them today.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Dirty macro shots*

Here's a couple more.


----------



## matteus (Mar 27, 2005)

*One of my favs.!*










Here's the URL if that doesn't work 

http://mateo.smugmug.com/gallery/521598#24732739-L-LB


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Not a macro pic but I just threw this on my scanner bed.


----------



## seis66 (Nov 17, 2006)

oops, did the wrong thing here....


----------



## Feel the flow (Dec 23, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Okay, just WOW to the dragonfly one. The color on the flower is incredible.

Great eye, Mr. Jeremy.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Great thread!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

dos mas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Francis and/or Gregg still don't get it. You cannot prevent people from posting, no matter how many times you try to censor posts/usernames/IPs/etc. It's funny, you silly kids.

Macro!



























(not a crop)





































Viva the filipina mafia!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

1 by me, one by my 11 year old, and 1 by my 7 year old.


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

ReD_tomato said:


>


work wheels and a vtec 4 cylinder engine, im thinking S2000. correct?


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Norco said:


> ....it's either the Green or Leafy Sea Dragon, (I don't know how to tell the difference)..but awesome pic, anyway.


Leafy Sea Dragon it is, huh? Truly beautiful creatures of the deep!

Saw one in Sentosa. So tiny weeny (not a macro photo; from a camphone only)


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

shiggy said:


> 'nutter one


That's the guts of a freewheel. And Mountain Medic posted a Panaracer Cinder.


----------



## theeric (Mar 9, 2006)

Araucaria araucana, more commonly know as the Monkey-puzzle, is the hardiest species in the conifer genus Araucaria. It is native to central Chile and west central Argentina, and is an evergreen tree growing to 40 m tall and 2 m trunk diameter. It is an example of a living fossil. It is considered as the national tree of Chile.

This one is growing in the Hoyt Arboretum in Portland OR.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's a couple, see if you can guess the first one.. The second is pretty easy...


----------



## Smokedog (Sep 22, 2004)

This one is blurry, but it was a crawdad in the middle of the Sheltowee Trace around McKee, KY. The Sheltowee Trace is a 200+ mile long trail through the Daniel Boone National Forest and Big South Fork NRA. "Sheltowee" was Daniel Boone's Indian name, meaning "turtle."


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

*Found these at 11,000'*

Wonder what they would taste like?


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Jessep said:


> Here's a couple, see if you can guess the first one.. The second is pretty easy...


A brewski?


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

The first looks like instant chicken broth.

The second "Your new bash ring".


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

leafy sea dragonnnnnnnnnnthose things are sickkk


----------



## theeric (Mar 9, 2006)

Jessep: I'm going espresso shot.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

dirty picture


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

theeric said:


> Jessep: I'm going espresso shot.


Nailed it..

Mmmmm..... Caffiene....


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

not so clean


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It doesn't look that dirty from a normal viewing distance...


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks like that chain could use a good degreasing and relubing with a drier lube..


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Jessep said:


> Nailed it..
> 
> Mmmmm..... Caffiene....


Ahhhh, nice.

I'd rather have a brewski though


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> dirty picture


Moots YBB, no?


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Dirty Chris King Hub*

I like em durty...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Just playing with the camera. Some more "macro" than others.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Lunch 
Flower


----------



## Stu Money (Jul 15, 2003)

*I used a flash*

It was too dark and I didn't have tripod. Anyway, the best thing was I found these beauties while trail building. It made my day.

Woops. I'll try that again....


----------



## Stu Money (Jul 15, 2003)

*I used the flash*

It was too dark and I didn't have tripod. Anyway, the best thing was I found these beauties while trail building. It made my day.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

great post you guys.

here is my shindig...


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice shot, it took me a while to realise what it was! :thumbsup:

It is a tap isn’t it?  

Dave.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

It's a big old 3/4 inch tap.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

Freaking Scrubby and the bag balm....

Who's had their fingers in there?

Love this thread...


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

I'll play along too.


----------



## endohappy (Dec 4, 2006)

*really killing time now...*

Ah, what the heck. Not the best quality but I believe it does qualify as "macro".


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

A bit of surface mount action! Looks like a prototype with the point to point stuff done by hand? Mind me asking what it is?

Dave.


----------



## Mac Attack II (Dec 17, 2006)

camera, cant sleep, reading mtbr here is my try


----------



## endohappy (Dec 4, 2006)

Low_Rider said:


> A bit of surface mount action! Looks like a prototype with the point to point stuff done by hand? Mind me asking what it is?


Exactly right! It's a tiny 2-axis Rate Gyro in 1mm BGA package built-up deadbug style w/34 gauge magnet wire. The whole board easily fits on a dime.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

I forgot I had these. I like blue bike bits!


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow,

Way to bring back a thread that was almost 2 years dead!


----------



## JayGatsby (Aug 17, 2006)

Finally got a real digicam and thought I'd take a picture with some of my oldies in the background. I can't believe how much better of a lens Leica makes compared to that cheap on my old Kodak. Also used a GE reveal bulb for lighting; they work great for photography.


----------



## SilverSpot (Apr 23, 2004)

Awww, stop it...

No, really... STOP IT!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Moots YBB, no?


Yup. Hardtails aren't always better.


----------



## mtnbkr0101 (Jul 27, 2005)

scrublover said:


> Just playing with the camera. Some more "macro" than others.


is that a ring cut off someone's finger?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Is that blue chain a wipperman?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

'snot that cold....

(crappy shot after riding home from work this morning)


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Got a random one. Not from a bike. These guys all used to be brothers at one time...

just for reference, these bolts are the thickness of my pinky.


----------



## Mynamesrob (Jul 25, 2004)

So, uh, would you guys care if I pirated your pictures for personal use as a screensaver? I know some photographers are very protective of their artwork.

-Rob


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

That's a reeeaallyy expensive KMC Z-Chain: available here. I think I paid $7.50+shipping for mine.

My Shimano chains last like 6 months and that one's two years old. And last but not least....you got it, it's blue!:thumbsup:


----------



## C.J. (Jan 12, 2004)

*couple insect macros from Arizona*

here's a few threads from the AZ board with macro shots

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=236044

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=240348

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=239440

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=214236

Pictured is *Progressive Bee Fly* _Exoprosopa spp_. sipping nectar , this time from a *Rambling Milkweed* _Sarcostemma hirtellum_. Also, note the small yellow* Aphid Mites* on the stems of the plant. (Butterflies utilize milkweed as a food and for defensive puposes. Feeding on them makes them 'bitter tasting' to predators.)









Here's a close-up of the mites and some information on them follows the photo.









These are *Winged Aphid Mites* from the Superfamily _Aphidoidea_. They are born alive and PREGNANT. Those two little black 'tubes' on their abdomen are called _siphunculi_ and are quite helpful in determining aphids from other insects.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

C.J. said:


> ...
> These are *Winged Aphid Mites* from the Superfamily _Aphidoidea_. They are born alive and PREGNANT. ...


Cheaky buggers!

Cool shot cj, I'd like to see it without all the jpgishness.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Need to let some ants loose on those aphids! That bee fly shot is amazing..


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Oops there it is...


----------



## wunderhorn (May 13, 2005)

*hmmm*

edit/deleted


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Just for the hell of it. Fire up that macro mode on your camera, turn your flash off, and post your cleanest shot. Bonus: don't tell us what it is, best mystery shot takes the prize. No body parts, please!
> 
> No body parts?
> 
> Well, would these work? They might not be that clean, but they were the best I could do...under the circumstances...


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

*Berzerk!*

Nice pic
Sometimes you gotta stop and shoot the boomers, this one caught my eye one day


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

shiggy said:


> Wudizit 2?


I've seen that tool in my bro's road kit and I think it's something for oldschool campy parts. *shrug*


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's my shot:


----------

